# Looking for a new helmet with bug mesh and MIPs (or similar to MIPs)



## robhurlburt (May 31, 2008)

Cheaper is better, but those are 2 main requirements (past fit)


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

Mesh in the vent opening for stopping bees?

Smith and Kali used to have something like that, I think.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

what do you mean 'mesh'


----------



## robhurlburt (May 31, 2008)

127.0.0.1 said:


> what do you mean 'mesh'


mesh to prevent bugs from getting in the vents and stuck to my sweaty bald head.



d365 said:


> Mesh in the vent opening for stopping bees?
> 
> Smith and Kali used to have something like that, I think.


yes exactly


----------



## p1nhead (Sep 3, 2013)

I think all Kali's have a mesh. But it don't think they offer MIPS at all, although they do have their own rotational impact system. I always buy Kali for this specific reason - I like the bug mesh.


----------



## Muggsly (Nov 9, 2005)

robhurlburt said:


> mesh to prevent bugs from getting in the vents and stuck to my sweaty bald head.


As a bald man that litterally had to rip his helmet off this past weekend to get a wasp out there I support your search and curious to see what you find.


----------



## robhurlburt (May 31, 2008)

p1nhead said:


> I think all Kali's have a mesh. But it don't think they offer MIPS at all, although they do have their own rotational impact system. I always buy Kali for this specific reason - I like the bug mesh.


The non-mips isn't a big deal. I guess I should have specified some sort of rotational protection.

Do you feel the mesh makes the helmet any hotter?


----------



## BicyclesOnMain (Feb 27, 2021)

The Kali Lunati helmet has mesh, but no MIPS Kali Protectives Lunati Helmet | Competitive Cyclist

$85 retail


----------



## toyotatacomaTRD (Apr 4, 2012)

Keeping bugs out is a fantastic idea. So often I pull over to figure out what's crawling on my head.

Side note, I'm not in cicada zone, but we had a giant bug hatch, not even sure what they're called. Caught two in the mouth on one ride and one on the very next, one stung or bit me inside my mouth. I've gone years without having that happen. Feels like they're zeroing in on me.


----------



## JKA (Jul 26, 2006)

toyotatacomaTRD said:


> Keeping bugs out is a fantastic idea. So often I pull over to figure out what's crawling on my head.
> 
> Side note, I'm not in cicada zone, but we had a giant bug hatch, not even sure what they're called. Caught two in the mouth on one ride and one on the very next, one stung or bit me inside my mouth. I've gone years without having that happen. Feels like they're zeroing in on me.


Mmmmmm. Sounds tasty. I think I'd want some mesh over my mouth too. I've never even considered these problems. I live in the desert. Minimal bug problem here. Just rattle snakes and a lot of dry heat.
Don't know if it MIPS, but I think it would keep the bugs out. Might set a new fashion trend on the trails too.


----------



## p1nhead (Sep 3, 2013)

robhurlburt said:


> The non-mips isn't a big deal. I guess I should have specified some sort of rotational protection.
> 
> Do you feel the mesh makes the helmet any hotter?


I'm sure it does make it a little hotter, but my other option is wearing a cycling cap under the helmet, and it's a lot cooler than that. Overall, the mesh does have pretty big holes in it. Just small enough holes to keep most critters out.

I did see that Kali appears to have the Maya in stock. If you're interested in that, I'd go get one asap. They were out of stock for months.

By the way, you might want to call Kali before you buy. When I got my most recent Maya, I recall that I ordered an accessory pack with it, so I could mount my light on it. I'm not sure if I bought the bug mesh then, or it was included with the helmet. My previous Kali's all came with the mesh in the helmet box, but now I'm kinda wondering if this Maya still included it in the box, or it was an accessory.


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

following this thread. I am very allergic to bees/wasps. bugs in the helmet terrify me.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

The Bontrager wavecell helmet I have would prevent bees. It's also very hot.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

hdave said:


> following this thread. I am very allergic to bees/wasps. bugs in the helmet terrify me.


I've been stung in the back of the mouth, twice... in my mtb adventures. I mean...in the mouwf

also on my Achilles


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

127.0.0.1 said:


> I've been stung in the back of the mouth, twice... in my mtb adventures. I mean...in the mouwf


NIGHTMARE!!! I would likely need a helicopter transport out if I survived at all. I carry an epi-pen but in the mouth! I think I would just die.


----------



## Christopher Robin (Dec 1, 2004)

Any of the Smith helmets with Koroyd.


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

Mavic Deemax Pro comes with mesh in the front and has mips.


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

Nice find! My Giro is only a month old...s**t!


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

Headsweats...

I keep a few in the bike bag. They're cheap, keep bugs (and sun - balding!) out and actually feel cooler when I ride in 100 degree temps than riding without one.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

hdave said:


> NIGHTMARE!!! I would likely need a helicopter transport out if I survived at all. I carry an epi-pen but in the mouth! I think I would just die.


luckily no big reaction from me other than transcendental pain for a while, making me space out how intense and hot yet familiar in an old way type of pain.....not fun and I stop hammering and tend to aim homeward both times it happened.

also trying to spit that furry bug feeling out forever even though the bee is long gone


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

This talk about bee stings resurrected a memory I'd forgotten. Not MTB related, but "bike" related. I had just gone through several fast (~140 MPH) sweeping turns breaking ion a new but modified '89 CBR 1000 sport bike. I flipped up my face shield to cool off as I was starting to slow down, and suddenly felt an extremally painful burn just to the right of my right eye. Glancing in one of my mirrors, I see a bee stuck between my face and helmet padding, and the bee's stinger going in and out repeatedly! I don't have allergic reactions to bee stings, but it was enough to swell my eye to useless in seconds. Still doing ~100, I lost depth perception since I just had one eye working as designed. Luckily, the road was straight at that point, and I came to a quick stop. No bad consequences, but a pretty significant pucker factor. Had I still needed to negotiate twists in the road, my lack of depth perception at that speed would probably have been interesting.


----------



## p0is0n0ak (May 17, 2007)

127.0.0.1 said:


> luckily no big reaction from me other than transcen_*dental*_ pain for a while,
> 
> also trying to spit that furry bug feeling out forever even though the bee is long gone


Love the word choice here!


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Recently came across another helmet option with bug mesh in the front vents-Serfas. Not a brand I'd typically think of for helmets but they seemed decent quality. Helmets Archives - Serfas


----------

